# Ever washed your curtains?



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Today I took down the RV curtains that go around the windscreen, they were minging! Sals stuck em in the washing machine, but I must admit, I was quite worried about if they would wash ok or whether they would come out half the size... I will find out when I get home!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Today I took down the RV curtains that go around the windscreen, they were minging! Sals stuck em in the washing machine, but I must admit, I was quite worried about if they would wash ok or whether they would come out half the size... I will find out when I get home!


Only once did I wash some from our old caravan. They did not shrink but came out in shreds. The sun had dried them to a crisp and they just fell to pieces.

G


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Snelly said:
> 
> 
> > Today I took down the RV curtains that go around the windscreen, they were minging! Sals stuck em in the washing machine, but I must admit, I was quite worried about if they would wash ok or whether they would come out half the size... I will find out when I get home!
> ...


 8O 
Good job Sal can make new ones then!


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

my wife washed ours only on delicate wash, no problems.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

*Curtains*

Mine are OK. and look like they will wash fine. But theyve got metal press studs on them and some have left a rust circle on the fabric. Years ago in domestic science class at school, we used 'salts of lemon' to get rid of this. Can U still get it? PS Fingers crossed Snelly!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Results are excellent!

We washed em on normal 40 degree wash and they came out lovely and clean. They were very smelly and quite grimey before, but now they are lovely and clean.

Now just got to get the rest valetted!


----------

